# 1500 or 2500 silverado?



## snowdance (Dec 24, 2011)

I know the 2500 would obviously be better for plowing, but how many of you run 1500's with a plow? How does it work for you?


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you plowing commercially, or just your own driveway? I've never had anything smaller than a gas 2500HD and wouldn't want a full size long box half ton to do the routes I have. Some guys plow with the reg cab short box 1500 and swear by them though......IMO gotta go with 2500HD if your gonna do any real amount of plowing.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

If you are just doing res a short bed reg cab is the way to go.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check to see if the truck has a plow prep package. If so while not the heavy commercial choice it will do the job.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

The issue is whether the truck can hold up to the plow. I discovered that the '07 through '10 GM products are not rated for plows, whether or not they were equipped with a plow prep package from the manufacturer. Seems like fuel economy and weight have become priorities for the makers, not the uses to which trucks are subjected in the real world.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

downtoearthnh;1392340 said:


> I discovered that the '07 through '10 GM products are not rated for plows, whether or not they were equipped with a plow prep package from the manufacturer.


Funny Chevy disagrees. http://www.gmfleet.com/snowplower-spreader/


----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)

I plow with a 2010 1500 ext cab and it does great


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Not to belabor the point, but your link is for the '12 model year. In '11 GM went to a full box frame under the trucks and stated that they were plow capable. My '11 3500HD ended up with a cracked frame, and GM only warranteed it as a "goodwill" gesture, because the truck was not rated for an 8' plow. Yes a 3500HD! Just relaying the sad facts. I still am a GM fan, but the reality of work trucks has changed drastically over the last decade.


----------



## KSB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ford!!!!!!!!*

Forget GM products and go with a Ford F-250 or F 350. Rides like a truck and works like a truck. Gm is just not made tough enough for serious plowing and they do not stand behind their products, once you put a plow on. I know from first hand experience and their frames suck!!!!.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

if it was me i would think 2500 or bigger truck if doing commercial and small pick up or jeep for resi.
thats me... a 1500 will push snow just like any other vehicle but just like the small pick up, jeep ,f150 ,1500 has their limits when compared to the 2500 series and bigger.(i know some guys have put bigger plows then what the mfg recomends but this does not pertain to them)
next yr im setting my self up a dedicated small truck with plow ,salter and carryall for blowers,
im not going to use my truck to plow with. might cost a little more but in the long run imo its worth it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plow with a 1500, it plows good. But, it's definatly not a 3/4 ton. If your doing a lot of plowing I would suggest getting a 3/4 ton.


----------



## FourRLawn (Dec 1, 2011)

we plow with a 1988 chevy 1500 single cab with an 8' bed and a western uni-mount 7'6" with wings. we have been using it for about 6 years now and its a great truck and it holds the weight. we will put about 30-50 50lbs bags of rock salt in the bed and yes it squats but it does a great job plowing and we do both residental and commerical.


----------

